# Lie-Nielsen 60 1/2 Block Plane vs 507 Rabbit Block Plane



## dahenley (Sep 1, 2012)

I am looking at buying a block plane, and wanted everyones opinion on which i should look at getting first. 
I was leaning to the 60 1/2 because its more of a standard everyday plane, but the 507 Rabbit plane is the same price, and wasnt sure if there was any disadvantages to one over the other?

is a 507 economical to have as a every day plane? (can it be used in the same cases as a 60 1/2?)
or is the 507 not as good?

im new to the hand planes….. but i find myself using them more and more when i have them (i have some bench planes i like playing with)

Thanks!


----------



## LukieB (Jan 8, 2012)

I think Lie Nielson's descriptions have you confused.

There is no Lie Nielson 507. That number refers to the vintage Sargent brand rebate plane that their 60-1/2 Rebate is based off of.

And just to confuse you more, the two planes you're referring to are both 60-1/2. One a rebate and one with an adjustable mouth.

I think..I'm sure someone will correct me if I'm wrong.

In my opinion, the one with the adjustable mouth would probably serve you better, very versatile little plane.

Unless of course you're doing a lot of rebates…..


----------



## Manitario (Jul 4, 2010)

Each have their purpose, but for general use, I'd go with the LN block plane with the adjustable mouth. If you want a rabbet block plane with an adjustable mouth, Lee Valley (Veritas) makes an excellent one.


----------



## Cosmicsniper (Oct 2, 2009)

There has been a couple of times that I wished my LN rabbet block plane had an adjustable mouth, but It's still my favorite plane and you'll have to pry it from my cold, dead hands.


----------



## BrownDog (Mar 2, 2012)

I have both and in my experience you will use the adjustable mouth 60 1/2 far more than the rebate version, which does not have adjustable mouth. The adjustable mouth is very useful in making the plane adaptable to different situations. The rebate version has important, but less frequent, uses…at least in my work.


----------



## sikrap (Mar 15, 2009)

IMHO, it depends on the work you do. If you need something to trim tenons, the rabbet plane is probably a better buy. If its more for general usage, the adjustable mouth of the 60 1/2 makes that preferable.


----------



## dahenley (Sep 1, 2012)

thank everyone for the information.
i dont do a lot of tenon trimming…. (but i wish i did.. haha)
i am thinking the 60 1/2 would be better for my general usage at this time…. (maybe i can use it enough and start doing more tenons so i can justify getting the rabbit version…

thank everyone for the opinions!!!


----------



## Moai (Feb 9, 2009)

no doubts about it, the 60 1/2 is the one to start. As Browndog mentions, the adjustable mouth is a VERY important feature that makes this little plane so versatile…...
now, in this plane (60 1/2) it is possible to camber the blade, so it will not leave marks or traces when planning, something that can't be done with the Rabbet Version, where the edge must be straigh; this restrict the use of these type of planes for more specific situations.


----------



## paratrooper34 (Apr 27, 2010)

I own the LN rabbet block plane and it is the only block plane I use. As mentioned, it does have a straight blade with no camber and it should remain that way. That being said, I never use my block plane for smoothing tasks so a camber would be pointless. The 60 1/2 is a nice block plane, but it cannot do what the rabbet block plane does, yet the rabbet block plane can do everything the 60 1/2 can do (besides smoothing, but that is not what block planes are normally used for). Additionally, the rabbet block can be purchased with side nickers, which makes them an excellent tool for cross grain rabbets.

My two cents.


----------



## Cosmicsniper (Oct 2, 2009)

I agree, Mike. I find no use for my regular block plane because there has yet to be anything I couldn't do with the rabbet block plane. If I want to smooth something, I use a smoothing plane. Anytime I wished for an adjustable mouth, such as chamfering the edges of my recent oak side table, I just resisted using too much blade…which is an acceptable trade off for me. There are a few times when I need the weight of the No. 92 shoulder plane, but it largely gets left in the box in favor of the LN rabbet plane that stays in my pocket. As Mike mentioned, the side nickers really are an advantage in that regard.

I find the rabbet block much more versatile, but of course your mileage will vary.

To me, the debate is more about low-angle block vs. regular block, though I haven't found this to be a problem with the rabbet block plane either.


----------



## Sundowner (Feb 6, 2013)

I have both a L-N 60 1/2 rabbet block plane and a 60 1/2 standard adjustable mouth block plane of the Stanley variety. The L-N standard block plane isn't that different from the Stanley original that can be had on the flea-bay for $20. I've used both and that's just my opinion. the rabbet block is a friggin wonderful tool and so handy for so many different uses. I love it for trimming tenon cheeks, but it's also great for a quick rabbet cut. All you have to do is score your shoulder line with a marking gauge and the nicker on the rabbet block tracks the score dead-on the whoe way down. I say go with the L-N rabbet block and get yourself a used standard block plane (mostly becuase that's what I did)


----------



## BigRedKnothead (Dec 21, 2012)

LN rabbet plane was my first plane purchase. To me, it is worth its weight in gold. I use every project. everyday. I use a lot of mortise and tenon joinery, and I can't think of a better tool for trimmming tenons for a perfect fit.


----------

